# Help Needed To Manage Winterreise!



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

I adore Winterreise and have a fair few recordings (current favourite is the latest from Ian Bostridge with Thomas Ades on piano) but these days I seldom have the appetite to listen through all 70+ minutes of the whole cycle in one go.

Does anyone have an idea on a way of grouping the songs into 4 sections that can be listened to over a few listens rather than one long sitting?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

This page,
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Winterreise#Songs
gives a brief synopsis of each of the 24 movements. I guess one way would be to read through the 24 synopses and see where any natural break points might occur in the overall story. Otherwise, I might try to divide them up into four groups of near-equal length.

If you simply group them in 6s, they come out roughly 21, 18, 13, and 21 minutes (very crude estimate, mentally and grossly summing the times on Kaufmann's Winterreise MP3 listing at Amazon (and then hopefully remembering the sums as I didn' not write them down).


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

SixFootScowl said:


> This page,
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Winterreise#Songs
> gives a brief synopsis of each of the 24 movements. I guess one way would be to read through the 24 synopses and see where any natural break points might occur in the overall story. Otherwise, I might try to divide them up into four groups of near-equal length.
> 
> If you simply group them in 6s, they come out roughly 21, 18, 13, and 21 minutes (very crude estimate, mentally and grossly summing the times on Kaufmann's Winterreise MP3 listing at Amazon (and then hopefully remembering the sums as I didn' not write them down).


Many thanks!

I hadn't thought about sectioning them according to narrative. This sounds quite interesting. If not, it'll be 6s/timings.

What larks, eh Pip?

P.S Thanks for the Wikipedia link, can't believe I didn't think of going there!


----------



## Schwammerl (Apr 4, 2020)

Did you know that Schubert actually wrote them in two separate groups of twelve? It's all explained at the start of the Wikipedia page. He found the first twelve poems of Muller in an almanack in Feb 1827 and set them, and then found (to his dismay, or to his delight?!) that there were actually 12 more, which he set in Oct 1827 just before his death. So a natural place to break is after the 12th song, Einsamkeit. If you want to cut them twice more, I suggest after no 5, Der Lindenbaum, one of the most well-known songs and a point of repose in a dark cycle, then maybe after no 19, Täuschung, a relatively light-hearted song before you start on the harrowing sequence that ends with Der Leiermann.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Schwammerl said:


> Did you know that Schubert actually wrote them in two separate groups of twelve? It's all explained at the start of the Wikipedia page. He found the first twelve poems of Muller in an almanack in Feb 1827 and set them, and then found (to his dismay, or to his delight?!) that there were actually 12 more, which he set in Oct 1827 just before his death. So a natural place to break is after the 12th song, Einsamkeit. If you want to cut them twice more, I suggest after no 5, Der Lindenbaum, one of the most well-known songs and a point of repose in a dark cycle, then maybe after no 19, Täuschung, a relatively light-hearted song before you start on the harrowing sequence that ends with Der Leiermann.


Excellent information. I usually listen straight through, but will make note for if I ever want to take my time with it. Saw it live a couple years ago with Joyce Didonato. Was awesome!


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Another option is to listen to one song at a time, using Bostridge's book as a guide:

https://www.amazon.com/Schuberts-Winter-Journey-Anatomy-Obsession-ebook/dp/B00MDHJIJM

That said, you might have an easier time with another singer. I attended a Winterreise performance with Bostridge and Ades, and it was one of the most difficult recitals I've ever sat through. Bostridge's vocal mannerisms were disturbing, but his physical mannerisms were a serious distraction. If there had been an intermission, I'd have left.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

SixFootScowl said:


> Excellent information. I usually listen straight through, but will make note for if I ever want to take my time with it. Saw it live a couple years ago with Joyce Didonato. Was awesome!


Now that would be a stunning CD.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Rogerx said:


> Now that would be a stunning CD.


_____If only!


----------

